# 2016 Texas Trio Classic



## TEBC (May 19, 2011)

It's that time of year again! The 2016 Texas Trio Classic is set for June 10th and 11th. The website is being updated with new rules as well as some changes to the Calcutta rules which will benefit the teams. We plan to have the online entry open on March 1st. 50 Arti Teams and 50 Open Teams. Looking forward to it!

www.texastrioclassic.com


----------



## TEBC (May 19, 2011)

Registration for the 2016 Texas Trio Classic is now open. Visit our website to register online.

www.texastrioclassic.com


----------



## TEBC (May 19, 2011)

We have had some questions about the online registration process. We have posted a tutorial video on our website. We suggest you watch the video and it will walk you thru step by step instructions on how to register. If you have any questions feel free to contact one of our tournament directors.

www.texastrioclassic.com


----------



## TEBC (May 19, 2011)

One month out guys! We had a few issues with the online registration process. We have fixed everything and have made it more user friendly. Early entries have a chance to win a custom 120 qt Yukon Cooler. Sign up thru our website.

www.texastrioclassic.com


----------



## TEBC (May 19, 2011)

Donny with Trans Sport Boats will be adding $5000 CASH MONEY to the winnings this year if a Trans Boat places in the top 5 of either division. $2500 per division or if only one division places they will receive all $5000. If no Trans Boats place in the top 5 in either division no money will be awarded. Lots of extra money to be won if your riding in style on one of Donny's boats.

www.texastrioclassic.com


----------



## TEBC (May 19, 2011)

Currently have 2 arti and 14 open spots available. If you plan on fishing for big money please get signed up soon bc once they are filled that's it!

www.texastrioclassic.com


----------



## TEBC (May 19, 2011)

Arti is sold out. 14 spots left in the Open division. Get those entries in! Thanks to everyone that has signed up early.

www.texastrioclassic.com


----------



## TEBC (May 19, 2011)

Only 8 slots left in the open division then tournament is sold out. Get those entries in!

www.texastrioclassic.com


----------



## TEBC (May 19, 2011)

Down to 6 Open division spots available then she's sold out.


----------

